# Aspire Nautilus Mini Starter Kit



## Rob Fisher (30/10/14)

The ideal starter kit!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie (30/10/14)

Oh what a starter kit that would be!

I like the look of that battery.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (30/10/14)

@Rob Fisher maybe try adding this to the newbies corner and if possible as a sticky. could lead to a nice thread with proposed starter kits for noobs to check out

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/10/14)

Will do as soon as they arrive at Vendors here in Sunny SA!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## gripen (10/1/15)

Rob Fisher do you have eny advice for me about the smok m50 mod


----------



## gripen (10/1/15)

rOgue zOmbie I agree with you that will be an exelent starter kit

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Philip Dunkley (11/1/15)

@gripen Hey bud. If you want some advice on the M50, shoot me a PM, I'll happily help you out. Been using one for a few weeks now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/1/15)

gripen said:


> Rob Fisher do you have eny advice for me about the smok m50 mod



I don't @gripen! I decided not to get one and wait for the Sigelei 100 Plus...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gripen (11/1/15)

Philip Dunkley, thanx alot Philip will send you a pm in a minute


----------



## gripen (11/1/15)

Thanx Rob Fisher.hahahahaha Philip has one and dead he will give me some advice


----------

